# Lively Church



## TheBakers (May 21, 2015)

We are currently staying in Ferreira do Zezere while we search for a property to buy. As we will be here this Sunday 28th June, we would like to attend a church service. We are not Catholics, so would appreciate info on any other Christian churches...we have a hired car, so travelling not a problem. English speaking would be useful ,but not essential. Thanks.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I recommend the Church of the Seminary of Cernache do Bonjardim missions that formed missionaries around the world, has Mass tomorrow at 10:00 am, is the most beautiful church in the region is just 20 minutes Ferreira, in the village of Cernache do Bonjardim. Also have Mass at 11:00 in the same village in the parish church.

Seminar coordinates are:

GPS coordinates: N 39 48'53.73 "W 8 11'23.78

The parish church:

GPS: N 39 48'57.60 "W 8 11'15.29"

It is Also a good area to look for a house.

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Pablo as beautiful as the seminary is the OP requested a non Catholic church.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TheBakers said:


> We are currently staying in Ferreira do Zezere while we search for a property to buy. As we will be here this Sunday 28th June, we would like to attend a church service. We are not Catholics, so would appreciate info on any other Christian churches...we have a hired car, so travelling not a problem. English speaking would be useful ,but not essential. Thanks.




Welcome - meet some of us! - St James Anglican Church Porto

also there is the Riverside international church at Cascais and another in Porto


----------

